# Vintage Delta Milwaukee Combo Table Saw and Jointer Rebuild



## OregonWoodRat (Feb 20, 2012)

*Intro*

On February 15th I bought a 1945 or about that Delta Milwaukee Table saw and Jointer combo with a Delta 1hp motor on a stand off of Craigs list. After I got it home i needed some info about it and was looking on OWWM site and found a table saw and jointer that looked like what I had Link to saw
It turns out this was the exact saw I had bought down to the green paint on the table saw. It was still in the same garage that the picture was taken in. That was in Lebanon Oregon.
















I thought it was neat that This person posted it on that site. So it is now in Canby Oregon and currently the table saw is totally taken apart and has been cleaned up. I have the main base parts painted. I still have the fence and trunons to paint.

I cleaned up the Jointer and will be painting that next. You can see the difference between the in feed table and the out feed table. The tables were not too rusted but were very dirty and there is a lot of paint splatters. 








The manual I could find for this did not cover much. I did learn that the Wing nut looking knobs lock the tables. 








The drive pulley was broken. I ordered one from Amazon and new blades, they arrived today. 
The motor is a 1hp Delta Replusion-Induction and it is huge.

















I hope to take more pictures on the Table saw tonight and post a part two. 
Anyone that has more information about the exact model number for these two machines I would love to hear from you. As far as I know the jointer is a 37-207. The Table saw is a 1160.


----------



## changeoffocus (Dec 21, 2013)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Intro*
> 
> On February 15th I bought a 1945 or about that Delta Milwaukee Table saw and Jointer combo with a Delta 1hp motor on a stand off of Craigs list. After I got it home i needed some info about it and was looking on OWWM site and found a table saw and jointer that looked like what I had Link to saw
> It turns out this was the exact saw I had bought down to the green paint on the table saw. It was still in the same garage that the picture was taken in. That was in Lebanon Oregon.
> ...


Looks like a nice project, I'll kook forward to chapter 2.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Intro*
> 
> On February 15th I bought a 1945 or about that Delta Milwaukee Table saw and Jointer combo with a Delta 1hp motor on a stand off of Craigs list. After I got it home i needed some info about it and was looking on OWWM site and found a table saw and jointer that looked like what I had Link to saw
> It turns out this was the exact saw I had bought down to the green paint on the table saw. It was still in the same garage that the picture was taken in. That was in Lebanon Oregon.
> ...


With a tilting table instead of a tilting arbor, that saw will have to be treated gently, but will be great for
the usual straight cut. Hope you enjoy working with old equipment.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Intro*
> 
> On February 15th I bought a 1945 or about that Delta Milwaukee Table saw and Jointer combo with a Delta 1hp motor on a stand off of Craigs list. After I got it home i needed some info about it and was looking on OWWM site and found a table saw and jointer that looked like what I had Link to saw
> It turns out this was the exact saw I had bought down to the green paint on the table saw. It was still in the same garage that the picture was taken in. That was in Lebanon Oregon.
> ...


This will be fun to watch. Love these machine rebuilds. Can't wait to see it


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Intro*
> 
> On February 15th I bought a 1945 or about that Delta Milwaukee Table saw and Jointer combo with a Delta 1hp motor on a stand off of Craigs list. After I got it home i needed some info about it and was looking on OWWM site and found a table saw and jointer that looked like what I had Link to saw
> It turns out this was the exact saw I had bought down to the green paint on the table saw. It was still in the same garage that the picture was taken in. That was in Lebanon Oregon.
> ...


That's gonna be sweet!!


----------



## OregonWoodRat (Feb 20, 2012)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Intro*
> 
> On February 15th I bought a 1945 or about that Delta Milwaukee Table saw and Jointer combo with a Delta 1hp motor on a stand off of Craigs list. After I got it home i needed some info about it and was looking on OWWM site and found a table saw and jointer that looked like what I had Link to saw
> It turns out this was the exact saw I had bought down to the green paint on the table saw. It was still in the same garage that the picture was taken in. That was in Lebanon Oregon.
> ...


Bluepine38 - I do enjoy using old tools. Right now I have three new Ridgid power tools and 6 over 60yr tools. I have found there is not much difference in performance. I have a Ridgid Miter saw that is 4 years old and it has bad bearings. I have a Craftsman drill press and 6 inch jointer both have the original bearings and both work great. I think it is how well the tool was cared for and the beginning quality. I am not sure what happened to my miter saw since I tried to keep it clean.

I was hoping to post pictures of the Table saw today but It needed one more coat of paint. Maybe tomorrow.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## DMLinton (Apr 22, 2014)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Intro*
> 
> On February 15th I bought a 1945 or about that Delta Milwaukee Table saw and Jointer combo with a Delta 1hp motor on a stand off of Craigs list. After I got it home i needed some info about it and was looking on OWWM site and found a table saw and jointer that looked like what I had Link to saw
> It turns out this was the exact saw I had bought down to the green paint on the table saw. It was still in the same garage that the picture was taken in. That was in Lebanon Oregon.
> ...


I have precisely the same table saw/jointer combo and also purchased it around February 2014. Even the stand is the same. My saw does not have the arm for the blade guard although the saw I just bought tonight does. I really like both this saw and jointer.


----------



## Johnny3118 (Jul 21, 2014)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Intro*
> 
> On February 15th I bought a 1945 or about that Delta Milwaukee Table saw and Jointer combo with a Delta 1hp motor on a stand off of Craigs list. After I got it home i needed some info about it and was looking on OWWM site and found a table saw and jointer that looked like what I had Link to saw
> It turns out this was the exact saw I had bought down to the green paint on the table saw. It was still in the same garage that the picture was taken in. That was in Lebanon Oregon.
> ...


I just purchased a similar saw missing the jointer and miter gauge. It runs great. I am beginning to clean it up. Any idea where I can find a users manual?


----------



## OregonWoodRat (Feb 20, 2012)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Intro*
> 
> On February 15th I bought a 1945 or about that Delta Milwaukee Table saw and Jointer combo with a Delta 1hp motor on a stand off of Craigs list. After I got it home i needed some info about it and was looking on OWWM site and found a table saw and jointer that looked like what I had Link to saw
> It turns out this was the exact saw I had bought down to the green paint on the table saw. It was still in the same garage that the picture was taken in. That was in Lebanon Oregon.
> ...


Johnny3118,
I found a user manual here
http://vintagemachinery.org/
Browse through the manuals sometimes it is difficult to know the exact model and you just have to make a best guess.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Bridgettwhat (Apr 11, 2019)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Intro*
> 
> On February 15th I bought a 1945 or about that Delta Milwaukee Table saw and Jointer combo with a Delta 1hp motor on a stand off of Craigs list. After I got it home i needed some info about it and was looking on OWWM site and found a table saw and jointer that looked like what I had Link to saw
> It turns out this was the exact saw I had bought down to the green paint on the table saw. It was still in the same garage that the picture was taken in. That was in Lebanon Oregon.
> ...


If you don't mind me asking what did u pay for this?


----------



## OregonWoodRat (Feb 20, 2012)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Intro*
> 
> On February 15th I bought a 1945 or about that Delta Milwaukee Table saw and Jointer combo with a Delta 1hp motor on a stand off of Craigs list. After I got it home i needed some info about it and was looking on OWWM site and found a table saw and jointer that looked like what I had Link to saw
> It turns out this was the exact saw I had bought down to the green paint on the table saw. It was still in the same garage that the picture was taken in. That was in Lebanon Oregon.
> ...


Bridgettwhat,
I think I paid around $125.00
I have about $250 more invested in it. I need to sell it because I do not have enough room but I have not had time to do it.


----------



## OregonWoodRat (Feb 20, 2012)

*Reassemble the Table saw*

It was amazing I got the base mostly together and without extra parts. I have the rear trunon to assemble still due to the paint was not dry. 
I used a large box as a paint booth and painted the two base half's.










I got the base together. The rod that moved the table up and down to adjust the blade depth I left it in because I was concerned about getting the gear that is inside located in the correct place in relation to the screw that it moves. Once together you cannot see inside to make adjustments. It feels right and moves freely. When I first got the saw I could not tilt the table of move it up or down. It now moves great.





































Here is a picture of the base and the jointer. I did not remove the tape from the jointer bed yet because I still have a little touchup to do.










The last parts left on the table saw are the two rails for the rip fence, the rip fence, table top, and polish the rest of the handles.



















The underside of the table top is gross but not rusty. I will work on that tomorrow. My goal is to have it finished by Sunday. The Jointer needs to cutter head soaked to remove the rust.

By the way I learned about using White Vinegar to remove rust. If you let it soak overnight it really works well. It does not leave the metal shiny but it is clean with some mild scrubbing and a rinse in water. I then buff the part with a buffing wheel on my 5 inch grinder.

I have never used a tilt top table saw. My hope is that it will work well.

When I am finished with this the next project is to clean and organize the shop. It is a huge mess.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Reassemble the Table saw*
> 
> It was amazing I got the base mostly together and without extra parts. I have the rear trunon to assemble still due to the paint was not dry.
> I used a large box as a paint booth and painted the two base half's.
> ...


Looking good Peter. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Reassemble the Table saw*
> 
> It was amazing I got the base mostly together and without extra parts. I have the rear trunon to assemble still due to the paint was not dry.
> I used a large box as a paint booth and painted the two base half's.
> ...


Thats exciting, keep at it.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Reassemble the Table saw*
> 
> It was amazing I got the base mostly together and without extra parts. I have the rear trunon to assemble still due to the paint was not dry.
> I used a large box as a paint booth and painted the two base half's.
> ...


Your doing a great job Peter, don't get in a hurry to finish it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Reassemble the Table saw*
> 
> It was amazing I got the base mostly together and without extra parts. I have the rear trunon to assemble still due to the paint was not dry.
> I used a large box as a paint booth and painted the two base half's.
> ...


Watching with interest.

I would guess tilt tops would be simpler to build and keep aligned (maybe, maybe not) but it would feel weird trying to cut with the top tilted.


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Reassemble the Table saw*
> 
> It was amazing I got the base mostly together and without extra parts. I have the rear trunon to assemble still due to the paint was not dry.
> I used a large box as a paint booth and painted the two base half's.
> ...


wow, it is looking good, can't wait to see the next post


----------



## OregonWoodRat (Feb 20, 2012)

*Getting things put together*

I was going to post this sooner but I strained my back on Friday working on this. I mounted the table saw and motor and tried it out. It sounds good and cuts very well. When I put the top on it was a little difficult getting the blade aligned with the miter slot, but in the end I got it within half a thousandth. The rip fence was much easier to align. Just loosen the two bolts on the top and move where you need it. The micro adjust works great. 









Since my shop is so small I really needed this to be mobile. I searched the internet looking at many bases, some purchased and some shop built. I decided to use the design Tyvekboy posted here on lumberjocks. MobileBase .

My wife bought some 6 inch locking casters at a garage sale for $5. Since I am already way, way over budget with this I decided to use them. 
I started with making the mount for the casters










And if there is a way to do something really hard then I can find a way to make it even more difficult. I built the base with the saw and motor mounted to the base. It would have been so much easier to remove the saw and motor.
I blocked the stand up about 1 inch. 
I took a best guess as to how tall I should make the side parts. I made them 8 inches tall and screwed the casters with the mount to it and clamped it to the stand.










After drawing a line at the bottom edge of the stand I attached the angle iron. I used two 7 inch pieces of bed frame on each side. I secured them with 1/4 inch bolts and nuts.










I did a quick clamp up to make sure everything lined up and then cut out a section in the center of each side. I thought it looked like a litter box without the cutouts. I attached the caster mounts to the sides using 4 screws and one 3/8 bolt on each one. This seems to be enough. The ends are attached to the sides using 4 screws. So the whole thing can be taken apart if needed and I did not drill any holes in the stand or fasten the base to the stand in any way. The fit is tight enough to keep it in place.










Since I do not have the original On/Off rod for the motor I decided I would make a mount for a switch. The only switch I have is a household switch. It will do until I can purchase the right kind for this.










I really like this mobile base design because I can add things and modify it as needed. I added a hook for the power cord.










I mounted it to the base using just 6 screws. It seems very secure.










I thought I would take it outside to get some better pictures but the day was cloudy and I was using my phone so I have yet to take some pictures that I am happy with.














































I still have some little things to finish up. Like polishing several handles, installing the jointer blades. I was going to make a blade guard for the jointer for now. Sometime I will buy the right one for it.

Some of the Specs are 
Table saw:
Delta Milwaukee 
Model No. 34-307 
Tilt top 10 inch

Jointer:
Delta Milwaukee 
No. 37-207 6" Jointer

1HP Delta Replusion-Induction motor

Sold as a combo unit Delta's Model No. 37-595

Thank you to all that have viewed this and posted comments.

I hope to have it completely finished in the next week or so.


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Getting things put together*
> 
> I was going to post this sooner but I strained my back on Friday working on this. I mounted the table saw and motor and tried it out. It sounds good and cuts very well. When I put the top on it was a little difficult getting the blade aligned with the miter slot, but in the end I got it within half a thousandth. The rip fence was much easier to align. Just loosen the two bolts on the top and move where you need it. The micro adjust works great.
> 
> ...


Nice restoration so far. Good job for the mobile base.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Getting things put together*
> 
> I was going to post this sooner but I strained my back on Friday working on this. I mounted the table saw and motor and tried it out. It sounds good and cuts very well. When I put the top on it was a little difficult getting the blade aligned with the miter slot, but in the end I got it within half a thousandth. The rip fence was much easier to align. Just loosen the two bolts on the top and move where you need it. The micro adjust works great.
> 
> ...


Great progress, they are very handy combo units


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Getting things put together*
> 
> I was going to post this sooner but I strained my back on Friday working on this. I mounted the table saw and motor and tried it out. It sounds good and cuts very well. When I put the top on it was a little difficult getting the blade aligned with the miter slot, but in the end I got it within half a thousandth. The rip fence was much easier to align. Just loosen the two bolts on the top and move where you need it. The micro adjust works great.
> 
> ...


Really nice restore.


----------



## steve_in_ohio (Dec 28, 2013)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Getting things put together*
> 
> I was going to post this sooner but I strained my back on Friday working on this. I mounted the table saw and motor and tried it out. It sounds good and cuts very well. When I put the top on it was a little difficult getting the blade aligned with the miter slot, but in the end I got it within half a thousandth. The rip fence was much easier to align. Just loosen the two bolts on the top and move where you need it. The micro adjust works great.
> 
> ...


looking very nice


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Getting things put together*
> 
> I was going to post this sooner but I strained my back on Friday working on this. I mounted the table saw and motor and tried it out. It sounds good and cuts very well. When I put the top on it was a little difficult getting the blade aligned with the miter slot, but in the end I got it within half a thousandth. The rip fence was much easier to align. Just loosen the two bolts on the top and move where you need it. The micro adjust works great.
> 
> ...


Good job on the restoration and the mobile base!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Getting things put together*
> 
> I was going to post this sooner but I strained my back on Friday working on this. I mounted the table saw and motor and tried it out. It sounds good and cuts very well. When I put the top on it was a little difficult getting the blade aligned with the miter slot, but in the end I got it within half a thousandth. The rip fence was much easier to align. Just loosen the two bolts on the top and move where you need it. The micro adjust works great.
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## dhanks (Sep 3, 2014)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Getting things put together*
> 
> I was going to post this sooner but I strained my back on Friday working on this. I mounted the table saw and motor and tried it out. It sounds good and cuts very well. When I put the top on it was a little difficult getting the blade aligned with the miter slot, but in the end I got it within half a thousandth. The rip fence was much easier to align. Just loosen the two bolts on the top and move where you need it. The micro adjust works great.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in the base. I have the exact same combo table saw/jointer and want to make it more mobile.

Can you give specifics on the mobile base?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## OregonWoodRat (Feb 20, 2012)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Getting things put together*
> 
> I was going to post this sooner but I strained my back on Friday working on this. I mounted the table saw and motor and tried it out. It sounds good and cuts very well. When I put the top on it was a little difficult getting the blade aligned with the miter slot, but in the end I got it within half a thousandth. The rip fence was much easier to align. Just loosen the two bolts on the top and move where you need it. The micro adjust works great.
> 
> ...


Dave,
Thanks for the interest. In the blog I give most of the dimensions.

For things like the caster mounts that will have to be adjusted for the size of caster you are using. If the casters are locking then you have to make the mount narrow enough and the caster far enough to the outside edge for you to lock and unlock the caster. I have a very rough shop floor so the larger wheels work best for me.

The sides are 8 inches tall. I simply screwed the ends on. you might want to come up with a stronger way of connecting them. I have not had any trouble with it but there was some flex in the plywood so it sits a little lower than planned. Also I put the end parts on the outside of the sides. I should have put the ends to the inside of the side that way the sides put against the end parts instead of the screws holding the whole weight.

The angle iron is just from a bed frame and is strong enough and is only about 6 inches long. About 24 inches total for all 4 pieces.

When both tools are on the stand it is very heavy so be very careful when moving it.

It is best to fit the base to the stand with the tools removed. I had toe tools on it and it was very difficult to deal with.

Best luck with it and I would like to see what you come up with.


----------



## andrewgmurray (Nov 15, 2014)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Getting things put together*
> 
> I was going to post this sooner but I strained my back on Friday working on this. I mounted the table saw and motor and tried it out. It sounds good and cuts very well. When I put the top on it was a little difficult getting the blade aligned with the miter slot, but in the end I got it within half a thousandth. The rip fence was much easier to align. Just loosen the two bolts on the top and move where you need it. The micro adjust works great.
> 
> ...


Love the rebuild, great motivation. I'm taking possession of my grandfathers old tools and it looks like he had the similar saw. Have you been able to find any aftermarket saw guard that fit this saw?


----------



## OregonWoodRat (Feb 20, 2012)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Getting things put together*
> 
> I was going to post this sooner but I strained my back on Friday working on this. I mounted the table saw and motor and tried it out. It sounds good and cuts very well. When I put the top on it was a little difficult getting the blade aligned with the miter slot, but in the end I got it within half a thousandth. The rip fence was much easier to align. Just loosen the two bolts on the top and move where you need it. The micro adjust works great.
> 
> ...


The only source I have found was ebay. Even on ebay I have not found the right one. It is ok though I have not yet used the table saw like I planned to. Way to busy


----------



## JoeS (Sep 9, 2013)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Getting things put together*
> 
> I was going to post this sooner but I strained my back on Friday working on this. I mounted the table saw and motor and tried it out. It sounds good and cuts very well. When I put the top on it was a little difficult getting the blade aligned with the miter slot, but in the end I got it within half a thousandth. The rip fence was much easier to align. Just loosen the two bolts on the top and move where you need it. The micro adjust works great.
> 
> ...


Very nice rebuild job. Thanks for sharing. These pictures explain some vintage machine to me in my area, now I can make sense of it and see if I want to tackle a modify\refurbishing for my garage. Very helpful.


----------



## Alley1950 (Apr 5, 2017)

OregonWoodRat said:


> *Getting things put together*
> 
> I was going to post this sooner but I strained my back on Friday working on this. I mounted the table saw and motor and tried it out. It sounds good and cuts very well. When I put the top on it was a little difficult getting the blade aligned with the miter slot, but in the end I got it within half a thousandth. The rip fence was much easier to align. Just loosen the two bolts on the top and move where you need it. The micro adjust works great.
> 
> ...


It looks amazing! have a Delta Milwaukee table saw and jointer as well. I have no use for it and was wondering where I would go to post it for re homing. If you have any ideas I would greatly appreciate it.


----------

